# Special - Die schlimmsten kommerzielle Flops der Spielegeschichte



## MaxFalkenstern (15. September 2010)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,774065


----------



## Lurelein (15. September 2010)

Schon merkwürdig wie echt sehr gute Games so floppen können. 

Den größten Flop hat PC Games allerdings vergessen Duke Nukem Forever. So viel Geld wie das gekostet hat, wird es niemals wieder einspielen können.


----------



## uLu_MuLu (15. September 2010)

Daikatana war mMn so ein geniales Spiel...!!


----------



## crazywulf (15. September 2010)

Als NOLF rauskam, stand es eigentlich bei jeder LAN die wir machten auf der Tagesordnung. Schon krass.


----------



## Enisra (15. September 2010)

eigentlich fehlt Clive Barkers Undying in der Liste was sich auch grade mal 25.000 läppische mal verkauft hatte


----------



## Kruemelyeti (15. September 2010)

Um Mirrors Edge tuts mir leid, das Spiel ist wirklich toll. Mit viel Innovationen und jeder Menge Adrenalin.^^

"In den ersten Wochen konnte man gerade mal 150.000 Exemplare absetzen"

ONE of 150.000 und bis heute stolz darauf!


----------



## McDrake (15. September 2010)

An mir liegts nicht.
Hab einige der Games selber hier rumliegen.

btw ist Beyond Good & Evil zwei mal auf der Liste... ist aber auch doppelt schade um das Spiel. Von dem her kann man das gelten lassen


----------



## FvkkeD (15. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*

Ihr habt XIII vergessen. 

Naja, und ich bin stolz darauf einen Großteil dieser "wirtschaftlichen" Flops gespielt zu haben. Denn es sind wie gesagt meistens nur "wirtschaftliche" aber keine "Gameplay"-Flops.

Diese Games sind halt nicht massentauglich und sprechen halt nur bestimmte Gamertypen an, die das gewisse "Etwas" suchen und nicht 0815-Massenware.


----------



## Enisra (15. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*

so Grade bei Mirrors Edge ist das irgendwie auch tragikkomisch
weil so jammern ja alle rum das EA nix neues bringt, null innovationen und nur aufgewärmtes, bringen dann ein Freerunner spiel und keiner der Jammerlappen kaufts


----------



## DiePoente (15. September 2010)

Lurelein schrieb:


> Schon merkwürdig wie echt sehr gute Games so floppen können.
> 
> Den größten Flop hat PC Games allerdings vergessen Duke Nukem Forever. So viel Geld wie das gekostet hat, wird es niemals wieder einspielen können.


   Wenn der Preis bei 45 eu liegt muss sich das Spiel nur ne Million Mal verkaufen um die Kosten wieder einzuspielen.


----------



## Enisra (15. September 2010)

DiePoente schrieb:


> Lurelein schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schon merkwürdig wie echt sehr gute Games so floppen können.
> ...



Umsatz ist nicht gleich Gewinn


----------



## McDrake (15. September 2010)

DiePoente schrieb:


> Lurelein schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schon merkwürdig wie echt sehr gute Games so floppen können.
> ...


Wie hast Du das gerechnet?


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (15. September 2010)

*Looking Glass war **seiner Zeit einfach zu weit voraus.
99,99% aller Spieler fragt sich warum das nicht klappt einfach den gegner ala Doom / Quake umzubolzen.
Terra Nova bzw. System Shock waren eben keine reinen Shooter.
**
*


----------



## Enisra (15. September 2010)

McDrake schrieb:


> DiePoente schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Lurelein schrieb:
> ...


lass mich raten, aber das Milchmädchen hat bestimmt 45 * 1.000.000 gerechnet
nur das dummerweise nicht alles an den Hersteller fließt


----------



## knarfe1000 (15. September 2010)

Am meisten tut es mir für NOLF Leid. Beide Teile waren wirklich brillant, Teil 1 einen Tick besser als der Nachfolger. Aber schon damals waren die Casuals in der Überzahl


----------



## SithlordDK (15. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*

Ich liebe Okami und auch NOLF war absolut genial (und sehr witzig)... versteh immer nicht warum sich so gute Spiele teilweise so mies verkaufen (auch Psychonauts) und ewig gleiche Ego-Shooter mit ner 3 Stunden Kampagne Millionenfach


----------



## anjuna80 (15. September 2010)

Kruemelyeti schrieb:


> Um Mirrors Edge tuts mir leid, das Spiel ist wirklich toll. Mit viel Innovationen und jeder Menge Adrenalin.^^
> 
> "In den ersten Wochen konnte man gerade mal 150.000 Exemplare absetzen"
> 
> ONE of 150.000 und bis heute stolz darauf!


+1


----------



## meanwhile (15. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*

sind doch schon ne menge spiele um die es einen leid tut. am meisten verwundert hat mich allerdings auch mirrors edge und nolf aus den schon hier genannten gründen. fehlen würden mir aber vielleicht noch titel von shiny entertainment. besonders mdk und vielleicht noch messiah.


----------



## ING (15. September 2010)

jei, das alice auch floppte war mir neu, schade aber fürn nachfolger hats glucklicherweise wohl doch noch gereicht   sind viele gute spiele in der liste, traurig mit anzusehen.

trotzdem guter & interessanter artikel


----------



## Maiernator (15. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*



FvkkeD schrieb:


> Ihr habt XIII vergessen.
> 
> Naja, und ich bin stolz darauf einen Großteil dieser "wirtschaftlichen" Flops gespielt zu haben. Denn es sind wie gesagt meistens nur "wirtschaftliche" aber keine "Gameplay"-Flops.
> 
> Diese Games sind halt nicht massentauglich und sprechen halt nur bestimmte Gamertypen an, die das gewisse "Etwas" suchen und nicht 0815-Massenware.


  +1 XIII war unglaublich gut für einen Shooter mit Comicgrafik, vorallem die sehr gute Story und gute Umsetzung.
Auch Okami hätte wesentlich mehr verdient, sehr stylisch das ganze Teil.
Gibt da aber zig Beispiele, bei denen es wirtschaftlich nicht rosig war.


----------



## White-Devil (15. September 2010)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> Kruemelyeti schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Um Mirrors Edge tuts mir leid, das Spiel ist wirklich toll. Mit viel Innovationen und jeder Menge Adrenalin.^^
> ...


ich hab es erst vor kurzem für 3€ über steam gekauft...


----------



## DonBarcal (15. September 2010)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> *Looking Glass war **seiner Zeit einfach zu weit voraus.
> 99,99% aller Spieler fragt sich warum das nicht klappt einfach den gegner ala Doom / Quake umzubolzen.
> Terra Nova bzw. System Shock waren eben keine reinen Shooter.
> **
> *


Na klar hat das geklappt. Nur irgendwie kamen dann immer wieder neue Gegner  

@Topic: Um den Großteil der genannten Spiele ist es wirklich schade. Vor allem BG&E fand ich damals wirklich cool. Schon allein das Fotografieren aller Lebewesen und das Sammeln und Ausgeben von Perlen hatte so hervorragend motiviert, dass man einfach nicht stupide "durchrennen" konnte, wie man es bei so manchen Spielen macht oder teilweise regelrecht dazu getrieben wird (siehe CoD).


----------



## LSkywalker (15. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*

Ich schau ja nun nicht mehr täglich auf pcg. aber was mir auffällt ist, dass es fast nur noch iwelche "FLOPS" oder "TOPS" Nachrichten gibt. Das erinnert mich stark an RTL und den "beklopptesten TV momenten der Geschichte" oder so. Liebe Redaktion, wenn es zu wenig zu berichten gibt, dann lasst es doch ^^ Ich mein klar kommen gleich wieder comments von wegen, "dann lies doch nicht den Artikel usw" aber möchte das trotzdem mal los werden... Ich hätte gern ein paar news zu Aktuellen und kommenden Spiele. Danke


----------



## Orckilla (15. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*

Beyond Good & Evil war schon genial,tragisch,packend einfach hammer. Als mir ein Freund das Spiel geschenckt hat hab ich mir auch zuerst gedacht ein Spiel mit sprchenden Schweinen?? Aber es ist eines meiner Lieblingsspiele geworden, da man eigentlich nur mit Beweisbildern versucht eine rießige Verschwörung auzudecken und seine Freunde zu retten. Eben eine nicht alltägliche Heldein mit ungewöhnlichen Methoden.


----------



## IXS (15. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*

Hellgate London war ja wohl zurecht ein Flop. So ein Hype und dann so ein mieses Spielsystem. Bei Psychonauts und Mirrors's Edge verstehe ich den Flop ebenfalls.

Beyond Good & Evil dagegen ist wohl im PC Bereich eher Vorurteilen unterlegen gewesen. Ein PC Spieler schießt nunmal lieber mit der Knarre statt mit dem Fotoapparat . 

Bei NOLV fand ich die Grafik irgendwie abstoßend. 

OKAMI hätte am PC was werden können.


----------



## heinz-otto (15. September 2010)

McDrake schrieb:


> An mir liegts nicht.
> Hab einige der Games selber hier rumliegen.


Bei mir liegt auch die Hälfte der Games rum. Von daher geht von meiner Seite auch mal ein Lob an die PCG. Denn würde ich die nicht lesen, wäre das sicher nicht so. Im Heft muss man die entsprechenden Tests zwar auch ein wenig suchen, aber auf manches wäre ich ohen einen Test nicht aufmerksam geworden (Psychonauts, Bloodlines, NOLF, BG&E, Alice,...).


----------



## HOTBLACK (15. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*

Freedom Fighters ist einer meiner ständigen Festplattenbewohner.


----------



## ING (15. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*



LSkywalker schrieb:


> Ich schau ja nun nicht mehr täglich auf pcg. aber was mir auffällt ist, dass es fast nur noch iwelche "FLOPS" oder "TOPS" Nachrichten gibt. Das erinnert mich stark an RTL und den "beklopptesten TV momenten der Geschichte" oder so. Liebe Redaktion, wenn es zu wenig zu berichten gibt, dann lasst es doch ^^ Ich mein klar kommen gleich wieder comments von wegen, "dann lies doch nicht den Artikel usw" aber möchte das trotzdem mal los werden... Ich hätte gern ein paar news zu Aktuellen und kommenden Spiele. Danke


also im gegensatz zu so manch anderen artikeln hier hat dieser wenigstens noch einen informationsgehalt gepaart mit etwas nostalgie, deshalb find ich den artikel gut. es zählt nicht nur das morgen, sondern auch das gestern, zumindestens für mich


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*

Ist doch nichts Neues. Je dumpfer und hirnloser etwas ist, desto mehr Leute greifen zu. Ist genauso wie beim Fernsehen. Da könntest eine Sendung machen, wo sich die Leute gegenseitig ankacken und schwupps hast eine hohe Einschaltquote. Machst dagegen was intelligentes, etwas mit Hirnschmalz, hast kaum Zuschauer. Ist leider in der heutigen Zeit so. 

An mir liegts übrigens auch nicht. Ich hab fast alle, die dort für den PC gelistet sind.

@Enisra: Da hast wohl recht. Undying war ein fantastisches Spiel. Eines der besten Horrorspiele aller Zeiten, aber kaum jemand hat es gespielt


----------



## DonBarcal (15. September 2010)

Na toll. Jetzt hab ich BG&E installiert und wieder angefangen... und das Spiel musste unbedingt abstürzen nachdem ich etwa 20 Minuten gespielt habe und noch nicht gespeichert. Scheiß moderne Technik. Liegt bestimmt wieder am Mehrkernprozessor. Die Dinger machen nur Ärger mit älterer Software


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (15. September 2010)

Also der größte Flop fehlt ja noch: Clive Barker's Undying. Geniales Spiel, weltweit nur 25.000 mal verkauft worden.


----------



## Brokensword (15. September 2010)

hab auch einige von den Titeln rumliegen und einige durch/gespielt, ein paar hab ich nicht mehr
aber mich wunderts, dass es alles Flops sind. Zu damaliger Zeit, waren einige davon meine Lieblingsgames, ok ich hatte kein Internet und konnte ja net wissen, dass die games sich nicht verkaufen und von der Masse umgangen werden

aber bei den NOLF Spielen kann ichs echt nicht verstehen
meines Wissens nach, wurde das Game mal zum besten Shooter ever gewählt
allein schon der Humor beider Teile ist einzigartig in dem Genre


----------



## Sancezz1 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ist doch nichts Neues. Je dumpfer und hirnloser etwas ist, desto mehr Leute greifen zu.


Das mag zwar auf einige Zutreffen, aber ich zb zocke PC Spiele um abzuschalten und Spass zu haben. Es gibt eben sehr viele spezielle Gamertypen.
Ich will beim zocken einfach nich "groß" nachdenken müssen. Das heißt nicht das ich nur "hirnlose" Spiel zocke, sondern das ich einfach bei PC Spielen nicht stundenlang irgendwelche Rätseleinlagen etc haben möchte.

Und dann gibt es zb Spiele wie Alpha Protocol, die zwar nich schlecht sind, aber die mich einfach nich so in ihren "Bann" ziehen, das ich gar nicht mehr aufhören kann diese zu zocken.

Das Spiel Vampires: The Masquerade Bloodlines zb war ein Spiel, das hat mich so dermaßen gefesselt, das ich dieses stundenlang und sogar mehrmals gezockt habe. Ich müsste Lügen, aber ich glaub 4 oder 5 mal hab ich des komplett durchgezockt.
Was natürlich auch mit daran lag, das die Community fleißig an dem Spiel gearbeitet, und so fehler beseitigt hat. Da es leider nach der Veröffentlichung viel zu "unfertig" war und das hat dem Entwickler leider das Genick gebrochen...


----------



## Krampfkeks (15. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*

Okami war/ist ein super Spiel - schade 
ebenso B G&E, Hellgate, Mirrors edge  und alpha protocoll....etc.
Immerhin bekommt Okami, ME und vllt B G&E trotzdem nachfolger


----------



## willi3748 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*

die entfaltung des potentials in AP ist an mir vorbeigegangen.


----------



## Prime85 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*

Die beiden NOLF-Teile und Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines stehen bei mir auch im Regal. NOLF 1 und 2 sind meine persöhnlichen Lieblingsspiele im Shooter-Genre. Die sind einfach absolut genial. Eine Demo aus dem PCGames-Testjahrbuch 2001 brachte mich auf den Geschmack und so kaufte ich dann wenig später die GOTY-Edition von NOLF mit dem genialen Soundtrack. Als dann Teil 2 kam, habe ich aber gleich zugeschlagen. 

Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines habe ich mir auch erst als 10€-Pyramiden-Version gekauft. Mir sind fast keine Bugs aufgefallen  und ich habe den kauf nicht bereut. Das Spiel zählt auf jeden Fall zu den Top 5 der besten Rollenspiele.


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (15. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*

Ihr habt Undying vergessen. Eine Perle die sich viel zu wenig verkauft hat .


----------



## McDrake (15. September 2010)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> *Looking Glass war **seiner Zeit einfach zu weit voraus.
> 99,99% aller Spieler fragt sich warum das nicht klappt einfach den gegner ala Doom / Quake umzubolzen.
> Terra Nova bzw. System Shock waren eben keine reinen Shooter.
> **
> *


Na Bravo!
Solche Thread verleiten mich immer wieder, alte Spiele ruszukramen und zum laufen zu bringen.
Nach einer knappen Stunde Recherchen und ausprobieren, läuft jetzt tatsächlich Terra Nova wieder 
Die Grafik ist... ööhm...
Aber darum geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## Veez (15. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*

Beyond Good and Evil das war ein Game das mich ewig in seinen Ban ziehen konnte, das schafft heutzutage kaum ein spiel mehr
ich kam bei bestimmten punkten im spiel nie weiter, habe aber dann immer wieder von vorne angefangen und nochmal alles durchgespielt und fotograftiert, und es wurde nicht langweilig es motivierte einfach! werde es wohl auch mal wieder auspacken  

Mirrors Edge war auch ein klasse spiel, total neu und voller innovationenen, habe ich richtig gern gespeitl, hatte ja auch wie B G & E eienen ernstes Gesellschaftlichen Hintergrund, war richtig interessant 

Wuhuu ich bin einer der wenigen die solceh  Flop Games m,mögen 

Scheiß rpc games seite der kaste wird nima größér beim schreiben und ich seh nich was ich schreib,  -.-


----------



## LordSaddler (15. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*

Ich habe einige von diesen Spielen gezockt und hatte selten so viel Spaß. Schade, dass das alles wirtschaftliche Flops waren.

Shenmue I + II: Wirklich mal ein komplett anderes Spiel und eine wirklich wunderbare Erfahrung. Schade, dass es keinen 3. Teil gab.

NOLF, war einer meiner ersten Ego-Shooter und war/ist ein geniales Spiel.

Freedom Fighters habe ich damals auf meinem Gamecube gezockt. Hat mir auch recht viel Spaß gemacht, aber würde ich eher als gehobenen Durchschnitt bezeichnen.

Mirror's Edge habe ich auch gespielt. Ebenfalls eine einzigartige Erfahrung, nur leider viel zu kurz.

GTA: Chinatown Wars, habe ich auch sehr gerne auf dem DS gespielt. Hatte ich immer in der Arbeit mit dabei, wenn ich die schlafenden Senioren beaufsichtigt habe.  

Kann die Spiele eigentlich jedem empfehlen, wenn er sie noch nicht hat. Keinen Kauf habe ich bereut.

Weil es hier öfters angesprochen wurde, XIII habe ich natürlich auch hier rumliegen. Sehr schöner Ego-Shooter.


----------



## Enisra (15. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*



McDrake schrieb:


> Die Grafik ist... ööhm...
> Aber darum geht ja gar nicht.


*kicher* ja, es ist erschreckend wie sich über die Grafik im laufe der Zeit dieser Rosarote-Nostalgieschimmer legt



Veez schrieb:


> Scheiß rpc games seite der kaste wird nima größér beim schreiben und ich seh nich was ich schreib,  -.-


das liegt nicht an der Seite, das liegt an dir
Grund: ich hab keine Probleme damit
schreib mal dein Problem und deinen Internetbrowser in einen Thread in Meinungen zu pcgames.de


----------



## burdy (15. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*

Nolf, Psychonauts, Beyond Good and Evil, System Shock 2...
Wenn man sieht, dass solche Spiele floppen, dann müssen sich alle PC-Spieler mal richtig schämen.


----------



## baiR (16. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*

Für Mirrors Edge tut es mir am meisten Leid.
Mich hat das Spiel nicht eine Sekunde gelangweilt. 
Das Spiel war zwar kurz, hat in dieser Zeit aber viel Spaß gemacht und deshalb gehört das Spiel zu meinen Lieblingsspielen.

@ Redaktion
Gibt es denn immer noch keine neuen Infos über einen eventuellen Nachfolger?

Was auch nicht erwähnt wurde ist Alan Wake. Das Spiel hat sich ja auch nicht sonderlich gut verkauft und ich finde dass es ein sehr gutes Spiel war. 

Den nächsten kommerziellen Flop eines eventuellen Topspiels sehe ich mit Enslaved Odyssey To The West kommen. Ich habe mir das Spiel auf jeden Fall vorbestellt und hoffe dass sich das Spiel wenigstens gewinnbringend verkauft.


----------



## spike00 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*

Das Okami floppte ist ja kein Wunder, so wie das spiel auf asiatisch getrimmt ist.
Überall fliegen asiatische Schriftzeichen rum, asiatische Sternzeichen etc. das kennen wir ja nicht.
Und dazu dieser Cel Shading Stil der auch nur begrenzt ankommt....


----------



## Enisra (16. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*



spike00 schrieb:


> Das Okami floppte ist ja kein Wunder, so wie das spiel auf asiatisch getrimmt ist.
> Überall fliegen asiatische Schriftzeichen rum, asiatische Sternzeichen etc. das kennen wir ja nicht.
> Und dazu dieser Cel Shading Stil der auch nur begrenzt ankommt....


das könnte auch daran liegen, dass das Spiel aus Japan kommt   
aber das ist keine Erklärung warum sich dass dann in Japan nur 66.000 mal verkauft hat


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (16. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*

"Paraworld" hat glaube ich noch niemand genannt.  Das war doch auch richtig gut und ist angeblich gefoppt


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (16. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*



thefirstsonnyblack schrieb:


> "Paraworld" hat glaube ich noch niemand genannt.  Das war doch auch richtig gut und ist angeblich gefoppt


   ach ja, Dark Void fand ich persönlich super cool (nur leider zu kurz) würde sooo gern mehr davon sehen und zocken... leider angeblich auch ein Flop.

auch ein in geiles Game das ich schon zig mal durchgezockt habe aber niemand kennt ist "Aquadelic GT"


----------



## McDrake (16. September 2010)

Nach dem ganzen Retrowahn, hab ich mal wieder Ultima 9 installiert (welches um einiges besser ausschaut als Terra Nova  )
Alle Patches druff und da schau her:
Auch das Teil macht immer noch Spass. Mir zumindest.


----------



## spike00 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*



Enisra schrieb:


> das könnte auch daran liegen, dass das Spiel aus Japan kommt


ECHT okami kommt aus japan..das hätt ich nie erwartet!   
Super mario kommt auch aus japan und man merkt nichts davon


----------



## Spratz87 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*

Fehlt da nicht das Spiel "Messiah"?
Hat damals doch eigentlich recht gute Wertungen bekommen, hat sich soweit ich weiß jedoch nur 18.000 mal (!) verkaufen können.
Dagegen sind die meisten Spiele der Liste ja schon richtig oft verkauft worden und gehören da eigentlich überhaupt nicht rein.


----------



## BlauerGrobi (16. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*

Also warum No one lives forever 1+2 gefloppt sind kann ich nicht verstehen. Für mich noch mit die besten Shooter die es je gab. Und Vampire Bloodlines war ein geniales Rollenspiel. Nur leider total verbuggt und eine deutsche Sprachausgabe hatte sicher auch einiges Wettgemacht. Bei den anderne Spielen wundert es mich nicht das die gefloppt sind. Aber Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden.


----------



## heinz-otto (16. September 2010)

McDrake schrieb:


> Nach dem ganzen Retrowahn, hab ich mal wieder Ultima 9 installiert (welches um einiges besser ausschaut als Terra Nova    )
> Alle Patches druff und da schau her:
> Auch das Teil macht immer noch Spass. Mir zumindest.


Das wollte ich auch gerne nochmal mit dem letzten Fanpatch spielen. Auch wenn es viel kritisiert wurde, für mich war es ein grandioser Abschied von Britannia. Über den schneebedeckten Gipfeln wandern, Städte und Dungeons erkunden, noch keine Questgängelei wie bei vielen aktuellen RPGs. Nur wenige Spiele haben es geschafft, eine solche Atmosphäre aufzubauen.


----------



## Sanador (26. September 2010)

Unter diesen Flops würde auch noch Prince of Persia aus dem Jahre 2008 passen, da hier Ubisoft es abermals mit Cell-shading Opitik wie bei XIII versucht hat.
Und die Verkaufszahlen waren anscheinend nicht zufriedenstellend.
Deshalb hat Ubisoft dieses Jahr wieder den Stil von der Sands of Time Trilogie genutzt und was dabei heraus kam war ... naja nicht sonderlich berauschend.


----------



## manze (26. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Großes Update: Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*

Also für mich sind da super geile Spiele wie XIII und No one lives forever dabei die niemals hätten flopen dürfen, weil es absolut geniale Spiele sind. Shenmue war damals auch total vielfältig und hätte sich bestimmt ziemlich gut verkauft, wenn es zusätzlich für die ps erschienen wäre


----------



## PCGAMERch (26. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Großes Update: Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*

Naja warum soll System Shock 2 sich so schlecht verkauft haben? Das game hatte eine sehr gute bewertung und hatte wenig Konkurrenz


----------



## Enisra (26. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Großes Update: Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*



PCGAMERch schrieb:


> Naja warum soll System Shock 2 sich so schlecht verkauft haben? Das game hatte eine sehr gute bewertung und hatte wenig Konkurrenz


tjoa ne schlaule
nur dass das auch auf viele andere Titel zu trifft, ich meine, wieviele andere Free-Runner gibts denn schon großartig?
Tolle Wertungen und keine Konkurenz bedeuten dummerweise nicht automatisch auch gleich Erfolg, der Markt muss das Produkt auch wollen, aber das ist wieder eine andere Geschichte


----------



## Amanra (28. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Großes Update: Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*

Sowas tut mir richtig weh - wenn gute kreative Spiele floppen und dann ein Entwicklerstudio schließen muß.Muß da z.B an das mit viel Liebe  gemachte Paraworld denken


----------



## MichaelG (28. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Großes Update: Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*



Enisra schrieb:


> PCGAMERch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Naja warum soll System Shock 2 sich so schlecht verkauft haben? Das game hatte eine sehr gute bewertung und hatte wenig Konkurrenz
> ...


System Shock 2 mußte man mögen (ich tat es; läuft leider nicht unter WIN7). Das Spiel war anders und nichts für den Mainstream. Vom Hacken bis zu den "Zombies". Halt kein 08/15 WW-2-Shooter. Und genau das sorgte für die geringe Verbreitung.

Bei Bioshock hats dann mit einem ähnlichen Spielprinzip ein paar Jahre später gepaßt. Aber vielleicht läßt sich das Studio noch mal für ein Remake von System Shock erweichen.


----------



## Enisra (28. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Großes Update: Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*



MichaelG schrieb:


> Enisra schrieb:
> 
> 
> > PCGAMERch schrieb:
> ...


ja
man muss es mögen und das ist das Problem
allerdings mit einem Teil 3 würde ich eher nicht rechnen, denn dummerweise liegen die Rechte, wie auch bei viele anderen Titeln bei EA und nicht beim Studio


----------



## AlexMercer (29. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Großes Update: Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*

Also NOLF war ja wohl einer der geilsten Shooter überhaupt, allein schon die einzigartigen Waffen mit dem charme einer britischen Geheimagentin und der ironisch subtile Humor, einfach Klasse!!

Mirrors edge hab ich mir gekauft und habe es nie bereut, leider viel zu kurz. Die Grafik und das Gameplay waren der Hammer und sehr cool in szene gesetzt. ich hoffe dass ein zweiter Teil nochmal rauskommt. Echt schade drum

XIII habe ich nie gezockt aber da mir Borderlands im Moment richtig klasse gefällt, überlege ich mir das nochmal draufzuziehen.

so long...


----------



## AlexMercer (29. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Großes Update: Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*

ach ja, Paraworlds hab ich noch vergessen. Zurecht gefloppt denke ich.........

bekommt man ja Augenkrebs vom Spielen


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (17. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Verstaubte Ladenhüter: Die größten kommerziellen Flops der Spielgeschichte*

Too Human wurde nur von der Presse schlechtgeredet und irgendwie sind viele casual Player mit der innovativen (ungewohnten) Steuerung nicht klar gekommen (inkl. den Testern bei der Presse die das Spiel schlechtgeredet haben).
Über die freie Kammera perspektive wurde viel gemeckert, jedoch war die in "The Force Unleashed" identisch und da hat keiner was gesagt.

Hab ca 100 Stunden mit dem Game verbracht und es steht für mich auf einem Platz mit Diablo 2 was die vielfalt an Items, möglichkeit verschiedene Char-Builds zu skillen und sogar die anzahl der Level angeht, das einzige was fehlt war das Battle.net (hatte leider nur einen Coop modus, mehr als 2 Spieler in diesen schlauch leveln hätte aber auch nicht funktioniert.)

...aber so weit um das zu merken sind die meisten ja nichtmal gekommen.


----------



## HNRGargamel (17. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Verstaubte Ladenhüter: Die größten kommerziellen Flops der Spielgeschichte*

Vampire Bloodline war eines der besten Spiele die ich jede gespielt und auch sfort am Releasetag gekauft hatte... hab es im Gegensatz zu "nicht ladenhütern" wie Crysis 2 nicht bereut es gekauft zu haben...


----------



## johnny05 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Verstaubte Ladenhüter: Die größten kommerziellen Flops der Spielgeschichte*

Hellgate London wurde völlig unfertig auf den Markt geworfen,leider.Hätte man dem Team um Bill Roper mehr Zeit zur fertigstellung gegeben wäre es vermutlich auch erfolgreicher geworden.Ok,der Singleplayer war jetzt nicht das gelbe vom EI aber im Multiplayer hatte Ich doch mit meiner Gilde sehr viel Spass.
Naja unter dem Namen Hellgate lebt es jetzt in Asien weiter und wurde endlich da auch zu dem fertiggestellt was es mal sein sollte.Ich spiele es z.Zt auf japanischen Servern und habe viele "alte" Hellgate-Kollegen dort wiedergetroffen.Ich hoffe es das es bald in Europa wieder zu alten Ehren kommt.


----------



## K4ZUY4 (17. April 2011)

Monkey Island 2 fehlt in der Liste auf jeden Fall. Ich zitiere mal Schäfer aus einem Intrerview mit der EDGE: 





> Monkey _2_, they said, sold about 25.000 copies; _King's Quest _was selling something like 100.000 units at the time. Management came down on us and told us Monkey was a failure and that we should make something else. They were like, 'Guys, your games are funny like David Letterman', and this was when David Letterman was sort of cutting-edge comedy. 'You need to be more mainstream funny like The Simpsons'. So I think it is funny that everyone thinks _Monkey Island_ was a big success, because at the time, at least, it wasn't. I don't know, maybe it was just pirated a lot.


----------



## vogelpommes (17. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Verstaubte Ladenhüter: Die größten kommerziellen Flops der Spielgeschichte*

In einem Markt der von pubertierenden männlichen Teenagern dominiert wird hat es Kreativität nunmal schwer. 

Gott sei Dank wächst das Publikum und ein paar von denen wollen irgendwann mal vielleicht mehr wie Militärshooter


----------



## Solon25 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Verstaubte Ladenhüter: Die größten kommerziellen Flops der Spielgeschichte*



> Freedom Fighters, PC / PS2 / Xbox / GameCube
> Das *geistige Vorbild* der heutigen *Kane & Lynch-Reihe* begeisterte aufgrund des taktikbetonten Gameplays.


Wie bitte? Ich hab Freedom Fighters seinerzeit gespielt. Dabei geht es um den Einfall der Russen in die USA. Man spielt dabei einen Klempner der auf Seiten der Rebellen dagegen angeht. Folglich würde ich das ja wohl eher *Homefront* zuweisen :-o

Das Spiel ist gar nicht so schlecht. Die Anweisungen an Teammitglieder geht so locker von der Hand, wie ich es kaum nochmal wieder erlebt habe


----------



## der-jan (17. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Verstaubte Ladenhüter: Die größten kommerziellen Flops der Spielgeschichte*



Solon25 schrieb:


> > Freedom Fighters, PC / PS2 / Xbox / GameCube
> > Das *geistige Vorbild* der heutigen *Kane & Lynch-Reihe* begeisterte aufgrund des taktikbetonten Gameplays.
> 
> 
> ...


die haben sich in der formulierung vertan - klar ist es kein "geistiges vorbild"   die wollten anbringen, daß freedom fighters von den gleichen machern wie kane und lynch kam - es war quasi das vorherige projekt (ggf hing da noch ein hitman teil dazwischen)

auf jeden fall kann freedom fighters zwar ein finanzielles mißerfolg gewesen sein, aber bei weitem nicht einer der größten kommerziellen flops - dafür hatte das spiel ein viel zu geringes entwicklungsbudget gehabt 

da gibt es genug andere titel, die sich vielleicht dreimal so viel man verkauft haben wie freedom fighters, aber auch in der produktion 10 mal so teuer waren - das waren dann richtige finanzielle flops


----------



## ING (17. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Verstaubte Ladenhüter: Die größten kommerziellen Flops der Spielgeschichte*



vogelpommes schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank wächst das Publikum und ein paar von denen wollen irgendwann mal vielleicht mehr wie Militärshooter


naja, dafür rutscht wieder neues junges kaufstarkes publikum nach und das ist die dsds generation, denk nicht das das förderlich für die qualität der games ist^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Verstaubte Ladenhüter: Die größten kommerziellen Flops der Spielgeschichte*



johnny05 schrieb:


> Hellgate London wurde völlig unfertig auf den Markt geworfen,leider.*Hätte man dem Team um Bill Roper mehr Zeit zur fertigstellung gegeben* wäre es vermutlich auch erfolgreicher geworden.


Ich denke, Hellgate: London war lange genug in Entwicklung.


----------



## UthaSnake (17. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Verstaubte Ladenhüter: Die größten kommerziellen Flops der Spielgeschichte*

Ich will XIII Teil 2
und einen weiteren NOLF Teil 

...Alpha Protocoll .... *spuck


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (17. April 2011)

Lurelein schrieb:


> Schon merkwürdig wie echt sehr gute Games so floppen können.



Nein nicht wirklich.
System Shock bzw. Thief wurde auf einer Schiene mit Doom / Quake gleichgestellt.
Das das zwei komplett verschiedene Spielgerne sind haben die "Tester" idR. nicht mal gemerkt.

Traurig ist dagegen was aus den Nachfolgern wurde.
Bioshock ist ein guter Shooter hat aber nichts mehr mit System Shock zu tun.
*Clive Barker's Undying* war genial. Jericho dagen war bestenfals Müll.


----------



## Aditue (17. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Verstaubte Ladenhüter: Die größten kommerziellen Flops der Spielgeschichte*

Battle Realms und Sacrifice hätten wohl ebenfalls einen Platz in der Liste verdient. 
Zwei ausgesprochen spannende, innovative Spiele, die selbst bei der Presse sehr gut ankamen, leider aber durch die wenige Aufmerksamkeit untergingen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Verstaubte Ladenhüter: Die größten kommerziellen Flops der Spielgeschichte*

Auch wenn diese Spiele vielleicht kommerzial ein Misserfolg waren. Solche Spiele muss es einfach geben. Spiele die abseits des Massenmarktes etwas ganz anderes machen. Nur solche Spiele entwickeln unser Hobby weiter, bringen es auf eine neue Stufe.
Auch wenn es für die jeweiligen Firmen vielleicht nicht so gut war, für unser Hobby selbst sind solche Spiele gold wert. Nur wenn eine Firma mal was wagt, was anderes macht, kann unser Hobby eine Entwicklung durchmachen.


----------



## Krampfkeks (17. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Verstaubte Ladenhüter: Die größten kommerziellen Flops der Spielgeschichte*

Enslaved, ICO, Paraworld, XIII, Okami, Alpha Protocoll, Alive, Psychonauts, mirrors Edge, Hellgate tun mir leid :/ allesamt super Spiele


----------



## MrFloppy77 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Verstaubte Ladenhüter: Die größten kommerziellen Flops der Spielgeschichte*

An System Shock 2 denke ich gerne zurück, BioShock läßt mich dagegen völlig kalt, die Atmosphäre kommt in meinen Augen nicht an System Shock heran. Ein System Shock 3 wäre mir lieber gewesen. 

NOLF da kann ich mich auch noch gut dran erinnern.


----------



## Creep1972 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Verstaubte Ladenhüter: Die größten kommerziellen Flops der Spielgeschichte*

Viele der oben aufgeführten Titel sind zu ihrer Zeit sehr gut gewesen und grafisch wie technisch alle Bedingungen erfüllt. Das Spielkonzept war jedoch in einigen Titel nicht immer ganz unproblematisch, wodurch die Akzeptanz beim Endkunden leidet. Ein Spieltitel der eine 2- 3 stündige Eingewöhnungsphase braucht, wird es immer schwer haben sich durch zu setzen.


----------



## Cornholio04 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Verstaubte Ladenhüter: Die größten kommerziellen Flops der Spielgeschichte*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Auch wenn diese Spiele vielleicht kommerzial ein Misserfolg waren. Solche Spiele muss es einfach geben. Spiele die abseits des Massenmarktes etwas ganz anderes machen. Nur solche Spiele entwickeln unser ****** weiter, bringen es auf eine neue Stufe.
> Auch wenn es für die jeweiligen Firmen vielleicht nicht so gut war, für unser ****** selbst sind solche Spiele gold wert. Nur wenn eine Firma mal was wagt, was anderes macht, kann unser ****** eine Entwicklung durchmachen.


Was kann eine Entwicklung durchmachen?


----------



## demon-chan (17. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Verstaubte Ladenhüter: Die größten kommerziellen Flops der Spielgeschichte*

Enslaved: Das Spiel steht auf meiner "To Buy"-Liste, seitdem ich es bei GameOne gesehen habe. Es gab aber noch Spiele die ich vorher kaufen wollte, daher muss es noch warten.

Beyond Good and Evil: Das Spiel ging vollkommen an mir vorbei. Der Beitrag bei GameOne ("Eine Stunde mit...") hat mich aber überzeugt. Wenn/Falls das Spiel als Downloadtitel für die PS3 herauskommt, kaufe ich es mir sofort. Klasse Spiel.

Ico: Team ICO HD-Box wird gekauft, wenn sie released wird.

Einen großen Teil der restlichen Spiele kenne ich nicht, interessieren mich von den Bildern aber auch nicht. Die obigen 3 sollten man sich mMn wirklich einmal genauer anschauen. Die sind gut!


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Verstaubte Ladenhüter: Die größten kommerziellen Flops der Spielgeschichte*



Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Shadow_Man schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Auch wenn diese Spiele vielleicht kommerzial ein Misserfolg waren. Solche Spiele muss es einfach geben. Spiele die abseits des Massenmarktes etwas ganz anderes machen. Nur solche Spiele entwickeln unser ****** weiter, bringen es auf eine neue Stufe.
> ...


Worauf willst du hinaus?


----------



## Enisra (17. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Verstaubte Ladenhüter: Die größten kommerziellen Flops der Spielgeschichte*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Cornholio04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Shadow_Man schrieb:
> ...


ich weiß nicht auch nicht, denn ich mein wenn man schaut, die Filme haben seit den Tagen der Pionierzeit von Edison und Muybridge auch eine Radikale Entwicklung durchgemacht
Auch wüsste ich nicht warum Spiele kein Hobby sein sollten oder wieso das schlimm sein soll


----------



## JillValentine21 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Verstaubte Ladenhüter: Die größten kommerziellen Flops der Spielgeschichte*

Wow also ich habe nur 2 der hier genannten Spiele gespielt und das war einmal NOLF 2 (sehr witzig das Spiel^^)
Und Vampire: The Masquerade Bloodlines

Ich habe beide Spiele vor ungefähr 3 oder 4 Jahren gespielt auf meinem ersten Rechner hatte damals auch noch kein Internet und kannte mich nicht mit Patches und so aus..

Aber ich muss sagen Vampire war für mich ein Spiel was ich sehr oft gespielt habe ich war begeistert und dann 2 Jahre Später mit neuem Rechner und Internet habe ich es wieder installiert und gepatcht und ich dachte nur meine Fresse was für eine Veränderung hehe^^ 

Ich finde es sehr schade das die Entwickler Pleite sind (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe) Dieses Spiel hat mir so gut gefallen das ich gerne einen weiteren Teil davon spielen würde oder gern gespielt hätte aber naja ist leider nicht =(


----------



## JillValentine21 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Verstaubte Ladenhüter: Die größten kommerziellen Flops der Spielgeschichte*



HNRGargamel schrieb:


> Vampire Bloodline war eines der besten Spiele die ich jede gespielt und auch sfort am Releasetag gekauft hatte... hab es im Gegensatz zu "nicht ladenhütern" wie Crysis 2 nicht bereut es gekauft zu haben...


Ganz deiner Meinung


----------



## JillValentine21 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*



Sancezz1 schrieb:


> Das Spiel Vampires: The Masquerade Bloodlines zb war ein Spiel, das hat mich so dermaßen gefesselt, das ich dieses stundenlang und sogar mehrmals gezockt habe. Ich müsste Lügen, aber ich glaub 4 oder 5 mal hab ich des komplett durchgezockt.
> Was natürlich auch mit daran lag, das die Community fleißig an dem Spiel gearbeitet, und so fehler beseitigt hat. Da es leider nach der Veröffentlichung viel zu "unfertig" war und das hat dem Entwickler leider das Genick gebrochen...


Ja hehe ich war auch total besessen hatte damals auch kein Internet aber Trotzdem war es ein geiles geiles Spiel ich kann fast sagen es war das beste was ich damals gespielt habe^^ ich glaube ich hatte es auch so um die 5 bis 6mal durch^^ Immer weiblicher Brujah oder Gengrel^^


----------



## March20 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*

Ich weiß zwar nicht welche Bugs Alpha Protocol auf dem PC hatte, aber auf der PS3 wundert es mich das es sich nicht gut verkauft hat.
Das Game war mehr als nur Durchschnitt mMn.

Bloodlines hatte leider DEN Bug, war aber sonst eines der besten Spiele das ich die letzten Jahre installiert hatte.


----------



## BlauerGrobi (18. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Verstaubte Ladenhüter: Die größten kommerziellen Flops der Spielgeschichte*

Bei einigen Spielen wundert es mich echt, daß die Verkaufszahlen nicht so doll waren. Gerade Nolf gehört zu den besten Shootern die jemals gemacht worden. Vampires war ein geniales Rollenspiel, daß leider total verbuggt ausgeliefert wurde. Inzwischen habe ich es aber auch 2 mal durch. Titan Quest ist neben Diablo das beste Hack´n Slay. Es hatte leider keinen wiederspielwert, da man starre Umgebungen hatte. Alpha Protokoll fand ich richtig gut. Von Bugs habe ich da nichts gemerkt. Und zu guter letzt Undying. Das Spiel war auch Klasse, hatte aber wie Nolf 1, Alpha Potokoll und auch Vampires das Problem das es keine deutsche Synchro gab. Das könnte schlechte Absatzzahlen in Deutschland  erklären. Ich persönlich Spiele lieber Spiele in Deutsch. Nicht nur mit deutschen Untertiteln und ich glaube das ich dabei nicht der Einzige bin.


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (18. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Verstaubte Ladenhüter: Die größten kommerziellen Flops der Spielgeschichte*



demon-chan schrieb:


> Beyond Good and Evil: Das Spiel ging vollkommen an mir vorbei. Der Beitrag bei GameOne ("Eine Stunde mit...") hat mich aber überzeugt. Wenn/Falls das Spiel als Downloadtitel für die PS3 herauskommt, kaufe ich es mir sofort. Klasse Spiel.


Dürfte im Mai als HD-Remake im PSN aufschlagen  Lohnt sich wirklich.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Verstaubte Ladenhüter: Die größten kommerziellen Flops der Spielgeschichte*

Beyond Good and Evil hab ich mir bei Steam geholt. Ist damals komplett an mir vorbei, und ich muss sagen, da hatte ich echt was verpasst. geniales game. Alpha Protocol war bei mir auf dem PC leider fast unspielbar - abstürze am laufenden Band. Dabei hatte ich echt Spaß dran, wenns mal ne weile stabil lief.


----------



## stawacz (18. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Verstaubte Ladenhüter: Die größten kommerziellen Flops der Spielgeschichte*

also ich erinnere mich auch besonders gern an,beyond good&evil,okami und freedom fighters,,alles spiele,die mal endlich was anders gemacht haben..einerseits schreien immer alle das sie nich jedes jahr den gleichen lamen abklatsch wollen,und andererseits zeigen ja die verkaufszahlen offensichtlich was anderes


----------



## Vordack (18. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*

Ich find Alpha Protocoll fehlt noch in der Liste. Hab selten (nie?)einen Shooter mit so viel Entscheidungsfreiheit gespielt. Da hatte ich echt das Gefühl das Geschehen zu beinflussen. Das Spiel hat mich mehr gereizt als z.B. HL2...


----------



## Solon25 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*



JillValentine21 schrieb:


> ich glaube ich hatte es auch so um die 5 bis 6mal durch^^ Immer weiblicher Brujah oder Gengrel^^


Ich hab es erst einmal durch und gleich den Malkavianer gewählt. Macht verdammt viel Spaß mit dem und ist super Lustig. Erinnere mich da gerne an ein Gespräch in Chinatown.

Chinaman spricht sching schang schong, Antworten:

1. (.....)
2. (.....)
3. Was? Nach Japan geht's da lang


----------



## Enisra (18. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*



Vordack schrieb:


> Ich find Alpha Protocoll fehlt noch in der Liste. Hab selten (nie?)einen Shooter mit so viel Entscheidungsfreiheit gespielt. Da hatte ich echt das Gefühl das Geschehen zu beinflussen. Das Spiel hat mich mehr gereizt als z.B. HL2...


hm, also gestern war´s noch drin
aber dass das Spiel nicht so Erfolgreich war, dürfte wohl auch mit daran liegen, dass das als Shooter wahrgenommen wurde, obwohl das ja eigentlich ein RPG ist


----------



## Vordack (18. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*

Ooops, habe ich wohl "übersehen"^^


----------



## Bonkic (18. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*



Enisra schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich find Alpha Protocoll fehlt noch in der Liste. Hab selten (nie?)einen Shooter mit so viel Entscheidungsfreiheit gespielt. Da hatte ich echt das Gefühl das Geschehen zu beinflussen. Das Spiel hat mich mehr gereizt als z.B. HL2...
> ...


ich bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob alpha protocol wiriklch so ein MEGAflop war.
laut sega hat sich das spiel in den ersten 4 wochen 700.000 mal verkauft.

das mag weniger sein, als ursprünglich geplant, angesichts der ziemlich durchschnittlichen wertungen weltweit aber für meine begriffe eigentlich gar nicht mal sooo übel. 
[natürlich weiss ich aber nicht, was die entwicklung gekostet hat - und erst dann könnte man genaugenommen ja beurteilen, ob es wirklich ein flop ist.]

einen multi-millionenseller konnte meiner ansicht nach wirklich keiner erwarten.
und alleine aufgrund der optik hat auch garantiert keiner zugegriffen (und die sorgt ja bekanntlich dafür, das so mancher blind zugreift).


----------



## Vordack (18. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*



Bonkic schrieb:


> alleine aufgrund der optik hat nämlich garantiert keiner zugegriffen (und die sorgt ja bekanntlich dafür, das so mancher blind zugreift).




Danke für die Infos, ich dachte es hatte sich schlechter verkauft.

@Optik siehe Minecraft 

Mich hat wie schon gesagt nicht die Optik gereizt sondern die Entscheidungsfreiheit und das Gefühl einen interaktiven Film zu Spielen bei dem man wirklich Einfluss auf dei Geschichte haben kann. 99% aller Shooter haben dass nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (18. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Die schlimmsten kommerziellen Flops der Spielegeschichte*



Vordack schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos, ich dachte es hatte sich schlechter verkauft.



ob das stimmt kann ich nicht sagen.
steht jedenfalls so in segas quartalsbericht.

klingt für mich sogar nach ziemlich viel, wenn ich ehrlich bin.
(ich kann übrigens auch nur schwer glauben, dass crytek von crysis 1 über 3 millionen exemplare verkauft haben will, aber das ist ein anderes thema)



> Mich hat wie schon gesagt nicht die Optik gereizt



schon klar, ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass ich denke , dass sich ein -(wertungsmäßig) eher durchschnittliches- spiel wohl oftmals besser verkauft, wenn es zumindest spektakulär mit viel "knall, bummm und peng" rüberkommt- und das kommt ap mit sicherheit nicht.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Verstaubte Ladenhüter: Die größten kommerziellen Flops der Spielgeschichte*

Alpha Protocol war im eigentlich nen tolles Spiel. Hatte zwar seine Mängel aber ich hatte zeitweise schon großen Spaß dran. Aber ich glaube auch, dass es viele nicht gekauft haben, weil se so verbuggt war. Bei mir war das Spiel Streckenweise fast unspielbar, da ich nach beinah jedem Ableben wieder auf den Desktop zurück geflogen bin. Und ich weiß auch von anderen, den es genauso ging - hängt glaub mit ATI Grafikkarten zusammen ... naja. Auf Grund von dem Bug, konnte ich das Spiel auch nie fertig spielen und warte immer noch auf nen Patch, der wohl nie kommen wird.


----------



## DrProof (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich dachte es geht um die größten kommerziellen Flops... Dabei sind
Dark Void,
Daikatana und Hellgate: London
von der Presse genauso abgestraft worden und dementsprechend einfach schlechte Spiele.


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (30. Dezember 2011)

Battle Realms und Titan Quest habe ich bis zum ... gespielt.  Battle Realms stammte aus den Programmierer-Fingern ehemaliger Westwood-Mitarbeiter und war IMO deutlich besser als das ganze Empire-Earth-Zeugs.
Titan Quest / Immortal Throne hatte im Gegensatz zu Diablo II und diversen Klonen eine hübschere Grafik und bereits so tolle Leuchtewaffen wie es sie in WOW gibt.

Schade, dass die Leute nur wg. Aisa/Greek-Setting diese Perlen nicht gekauft haben.

Clive Barkers Undying und Wolfenstein waren lange Zeit meine Lieblings-Shooter und Paraworld war für mich als Dino-Fan sehr genial. Auch Alice war geil, ebenso wie der total unterbewertete Nachfolger 2011.

Auch um Okami tut es mir leid. Ein Spiel als Kunstform, es war einfach genial. Leider ist meine Wii abgeschmiert und ich werde dieses Ausnahmespiel wohl nicht mehr spielen.

Der XIII-Stil hat mich dagegen noch nie sonderlich angesprochen.

Daikatana habe ich nach 2 Levels genervt weiterverkauft. Ebenso System Shock 2... keine Ahnung was man daran finden konnte.
NOLF und NOLF2 habe ich genau 5 Minuten als Demo gespielt, grauenhaft.

Vampire 2 ist selbstverschuldet gefloppt, da es zum Release dermaßen unfertig und verbuggt war, dass vernünftiges Spielen erst gut ein halbes Jahr später möglich war.


----------



## knarfe1000 (30. Dezember 2011)

Die meisten Flops haben es auch verdient. 

Die traurigste Ausnahme ist NOLF, das selbst für damalige Verhältnisse offenbar zu abgedreht war. Was würde ich für ein NOLF 3 geben...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (30. Dezember 2011)

-DILLIGAD- schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ebenso System Shock 2... keine Ahnung was man daran finden konnte.
> NOLF und NOLF2 habe ich genau 5 Minuten als Demo gespielt, grauenhaft.


 
Blasphemie!!! 

System Shock 2 ... so gegruselt hab ich mich nie wieder in nem Spiel. Das war absolut wegweißend, wenn auch etwas sperrig.

NOLF 1+2: Absolute Meilensteine, die sich völlig unverdient schlecht verkauft haben. Für damalige Verhältnisse echt innovativ und ein genialer Humor. Beide Teile zig mal durchgespielt


----------



## Nerdkiller (30. Dezember 2011)

E.T. wir haben alle nur die innvative Botschaft nicht verstanden


----------



## Silent_Bob (30. Dezember 2011)

NOLF war super damals....ich habs geliebt


----------



## Spinal (30. Dezember 2011)

Mir fällt noch "Rise of the Robots" ein. Ein Prügelspiel, was sehr gehypt wurde, "Grafik wie bei Terminator 2" usw. Und am Ende kam ein Haufen Schrott raus.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Cyberratchet (30. Dezember 2011)

Einige Spiele auf der Liste sind zu Recht gefloppt, aber mit einigen hatte ich viel Freude. Alpha Protocol ist ein wirklich gutes RPG mit vielen Entscheidungen,guter Story und spaßigen,wenn auch nicht ganz ausgereiften,Gameplay. AP ist mir seltsamerweise auch nur 1-2x abgeschmiert, allerdings hatte ich da schon den aktuellsten Patch installiert. 
Blur ist auch unverdient gefloppt, für mich ist es mit Abstand der beste Funracer für den PC, leider spielt das auf dem PC sogut wie niemand mehr online. Enslaved hat sich auch "nur" 730k mal verkauft, die Story und vor allem das Ende hat mich sehr zum nachdenken bewegt, das Spiel ist einer meiner GOTY's letzten Jahres.

Shenmue I und Shenmue II sind meine absoluten Lieblingsspiele, wobei der 2. noch eine Ecke besser ist. Die Grafik war damals ein Augenschmaus und ist heute noch ansehnlich. Die Welt von Shenmue ist mit Gegenständen, Arcadehallen und Eastereggs vollgestopft, die Liebe zum Detail habe ich in einer solchen Form nie wieder gesehen. Charaktere wie Guizhang, Ren oder der Protagonist Ryo haben sich in mein Gedächnis gebrannt, die Modelle waren damals einsame spitze und die Synchronisierung (vorallem die japanische) war auch fabelhaft. Das Gameplay ist bis heute einzigartig, die Kombination aus Adventure, Open-World, Beat'em'up und QTE's gab es in dieser Form bis heute nicht mehr und wehe jemand vergleicht die Yakuza-Reihe mit Shenmue  . Am Ende möchte ich noch einmal die Musik loben, noch heute summe ich einige Stücke des Soundtracks und höre die Musik dieser Spiele auf meinem Smartphone. Yu Suzuki,der Schöpfer der Serien, hat die 70 Millionen kürzlich auf 47 Millionen herunterkorrigiert, solche Werte sind heute ja nicht unüblich. Dies und einige andere Dinge lassen mich noch auf einen 3. Teil hoffen, der Cliffhanger in Shenmue 2 hat so viele Fragen aufgeworfen und die Geschichte muss einfach abgeschlossen werden .

Alan Wake kommt ja nächstes Jahr für den PC und steht schon auf meine Einkaufsliste. AW war einer der wenigen Titel die mich als PC- und PS3-Besitzer an der 360 interessierten, ich hoffe nur das es eine anständige Portierung wird und dank Steam könnten die Verkäufe recht ordentlich ausfallen.


----------



## doomkeeper (30. Dezember 2011)

ja...

Wenn man sich diese Liste mal genau anschaut, braucht man sich heute
über den Einheitsbrei echt nicht mehr wundern.

Spiele die nicht 08/15 sind, etwas neues bieten und etwas riskieren werden
von den "Kunden" abgestraft.

Aber ein jährliches CoD mit derselben Grafik toppt alle Verkaufsrekorde (jährlich). 

aber ich bin stolz diese Spiele besitzen 

- Sacrifice hatte damals eine bahnbrechende Grafik mit super Ideen.
- Clive Barkers Undying
- Messiah
- XIII
- Nolf 1 / 2 . Im Shooterbereich, die wohl witzigsten 2 Spiele. Wahnsinn 
- Alice (Musik, Grafikstil mit der q3 engine war einfach bombe. schön durchgedreht)
- System Shock 2. Meisterwerk.
- Mirrors Edge. Glaub ich hab noch nie Geld und knappe 7 Stunden so gut invesiert wie in dieses Game.
Warscheinlich weil ich selbst ein Animefan bin. Weiß nicht. Aber Design etc. ist ne Wucht.
- Vampire Bloodlines. gehört zu den besten Spielen seiner Art auf demselben Niveau wie System Shock 2 und Deus ex
mehr als 5 mal durchgespielt und immer ein anderes Spiel gehabt.

was ist eigentlich mit Giants? war doch auch ein Flopppppp oder? (wirtschaftlich gesehen)

Aber eins ist mir sofort durch den Kopf geflogen als ich den Artikel gesehen hab...
" Der Fluch der Shiny " 
die Jungs haben echt Pech gehabt mit nahezu jedem Spiel!!! Unverständlich 
haben stets versucht keine 08/15 Spiele zu produzieren und sind mit fast jedem
Spiel auf die Schnauze geflogen

Außer Earthworm Jim war glaub ich ein Riesenerfolg 

jetzt ist mir noch ein Titel eingefallen...
War damals glaub ich ganz groß auf der PSX.
Nitro oder so? irgend so n Pseudo 2d/3d Hüpfspiel mit 

mit so einer art Gravity Gun. Und dann haben sie für den
PC angefangen zu entwickeln. (glaub ich)


----------



## derKleene (30. Dezember 2011)

Tut mir Leid, aber: Was für ein Bockmist ist denn das?

Der Marketing-Mist macht doch alle möglichen Spiele kaputt. Spiele werden kürzer, die Qualität sinkt auch (ok, meist ist die Grafik dann top) und das einzige was steigt, ist der Preis.
Bestes Beispiel dafür ist EA. Die Spiele die über EA vertrieben werden, sieht man manchmal sogar im TV oder an Plakatwänden. Sehen dann meist interessant aus, aber wenn man die installiert, bekommt man genau das, was oben steht. Die Kosten fürs Marketing haben das Spiel zunichte gemacht.
Gerade heutzutage muss man sich doch keine Sorgen mehr um die Viralität von Computerspielenews machen, das Internet hat dafür seine Pforten geöffnet. Es braucht keine großen Banner von AdSense, es braucht nur ein paar Blogger oder Vlogger oder auch Let's Player, die sich dem Spiel einmal annehmen.

Ein gutes Gegenbeispiel zu EA bietet ein Spiel auf's deutlichste: Minecraft. Dahinter steckte keine große Marketingstrategie, keine Überflutung der Medien mit Illusionen, sondern einfach nur ein wirklich interessantes Spiel zu einem fairen Preis.
Ich habe von dem Spiel durch Bekannte erfahren, durch Blogger und meinen Interessenkreis, nicht durch irgend ein Banner oder einen Werbespot.
Viele PC-Spiele würden heutzutage 33% weniger Kosten und trotzdem nichts an Qualität verlieren, wenn man das übertriebene Marketing einstellen würde. Andersherum könnte man auch ein Spiel zum gleichen Preis, wie sonst auch, produzieren, dafür aber 50% mehr Spiel hineinstecken, sicher auch noch mehr.

Aber die Leute einer Marketingabteilung wollen nicht ihre Jobs verlieren, weshalb sie gut und gerne versuchen, für jeden die Illusion aufrechtzuerhalten, dass man noch ein überzogenes Marketing braucht, statt Geld in die Qualität zu stecken.

Ansonsten, dass andere Schmankerl, welches Spiele unnötig teuer macht: übertriebener Kopierschutz. Wer hatte nicht oft schon Probleme mit dem Kopierschutz eines Spiels, welches alles mögliche verbieten wollte, bis hin zur Installation des Spiels, während man wissen durfte, dass jeder Tauschbörsenfreund seine Version mit gecracktem Kopierschutz vor sich hat und das Spiel schon zweimal durch hat. Das gibts doch nicht, warum haut man nicht einfachen einen klassischen Kopierschutz rein, mit CD-Key, und dann lässt man aber auch den Preis sinken. Die Verkaufszahlen würden steigen. Wieder gutes Beispiel, Minecraft. Ok, es hatte auch noch das Gimmick, dass man einen Account erstellen musste. Aber: Das Spiel wurde auch gecrackt und jedes Update von Neuem. Viele haben diese gecrackte Version als Demo empfunden und sich danach das Spiel gekauft. Es war nicht teuer und es hat Spaß gemacht. Keine "Achievements", keine umwerfende Grafik, noch nicht einmal eine wirkliche Story. Diese Merkmale haben einen Millionär geschaffen. Aber die großen Publisher scheinen sich daran kein Beispiel nehmen zu wollen.


"Aber ein jährliches CoD mit derselben Grafik toppt alle Verkaufsrekorde (jährlich)."

Aber dahingehend kann man sagen, das Spiel bietet eine Story, wie sie selten wirklich erzählt wurde. Und CoD4 hat damals mit seiner Grafik die Kinnladen herunterfallen lassen. Ich hab das Spiel anfänglich an mir vorbeiziehen lassen, weil ich nicht sehr für Militärshooter zu haben war. Mir wurde es trotzdem von meinem Bruder empfohlen, er hat mich auch das Spiel bei sich antesten lassen. Danach hab ich es mir gleich geholt und losgesuchtet. Die erzählte Geschichte hat einen einfach nur umgehauen und der zweite Teil war bei vielen schon sicher gekauft, bevor die ersten Bilder zu sehen war.

Der zweite Teil hat sich anderweitig ziemlich auffällig machen können: durch Abschreckung. Die Szene am Flughafen war lange heißdiskutiert worden und hat es umso berühmter gemacht, was ein Marketing kaum nötig gemacht hat. Desweiteren waren die vielen Wendungen in der Geschichte einfach atemberaubend, nicht zuletzt auch der Tod einiger liebgewonnener Charakter und ein anstehender Weltkrieg (für die Kellerkinder: Weltkrieg im Spiel, nicht in der richtigen Welt (da steht alles noch).)

Der dritte Teil hatte es am einfachsten gehabt. Er hat sich einfach nur in den Laden gestellt und ging weg wie warme Semmeln. Jeder wollte wissen, wie die Geschichte ausgeht. Außerdem kommt noch zu Gute, dass die CoD Stammspieler zwischen den Modern Warfare Teilen regelmäßig von der dunklen Seite der CoD Reihe heimgesucht wurden: World at War ... da hat man schon ein paar Sachen versemmelt (vor allem Bugs im Multiplayer) und der Bugmist Black Ops, für den heutzutage immernoch ein PC entwickelt werden muss, der es ohne Ruckler spielbar macht.

Ich hoffe, mein Kommetar war nicht zu lang ^^


----------



## Atuan (30. Dezember 2011)

-DILLIGAD- schrieb:


> Der XIII-Stil hat mich dagegen noch nie sonderlich angesprochen.


 Der ist Geschmackssache, stimmt. Ein gutes hat der Grafikstil aber (wenn man ihn mag): Das Spiel sieht noch immer gut aus. Nein, anders noch. Es könnte nicht besser aussehen!

Ich habs vor kurzem wieder ausgebuddelt und nicht erst diesen "Schock" bekommen, den 8 Jahre alte Spiele bei mir sonst immer anfangs verursachen. Nix mit verwaschenen Texturen oder platten Gesichtern... Die Grafik ist einfach stimmig und verrät nicht, von wann das Spiel ist. Sieht halt aus wie ein Comic. Es wird einfach nicht älter.


----------



## Joerg2 (30. Dezember 2011)

Also bei manchen Spielen kann ich's echt nachvollziehen:
Avatar: LANGWEILIG. Hat außer dem Setting nicht viel mit dem Film zu tun - das Spiel war einfach nur langweilig (wenn auch technisch solide)
Alpha Protocol: Gut. Ich glaub ich hab dafür auch nur  2 Euro bei irgendner Steam-Aktion gezahlt...Englisch ist zwar gut und schön, aber beim Spielen möchte ich mich lieber vollständig auf das Spiel konzentrieren. Auch waren die Minispielchen einfach nur nervig...
Mirror's Edge: Mir total unverständlich. Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf Teil 2.
Blur: Naja...War weder ein tolles Rennspiel noch ein echtes Mario-Kart-Remake...wirklcih spaß gemacht hat's nicht.


----------



## Raidernet (30. Dezember 2011)

Hachja Battle Realms.. Ich hab es geliebt


----------



## phily (30. Dezember 2011)

oh man, ich will ein neues vampire, riesengroß, mit skyrim grafik, und am besten JETZT SOFORT


----------



## kamelle (30. Dezember 2011)

Vampires, NoLF und Titan Quest... Das sind die drei Spiele in der Liste, um die es mir wirklich leid tut. Der Rest kümmert mich nicht die Bohne 
Aber bei den drei wäre eine Fortsetzung grandios \o/


----------



## Savro (30. Dezember 2011)

Mirrors Edge ist für mich eines der besten Spiele, die ich in den letzten Jahren gespielt habe. Sehr gute Grafik, absolut guter Sound, interesanter Stil, abwechselungsreiche Level und vorallem die Atmosphäre war einmalig, stimmig, schön und zugleich aktionreich. Der Soundtrack passte perfekt, was hier nur fehlte war eine etwas längere Story - Ansonsten kann ich garnicht verstehen, warum das Spiel gefloppt ist.


----------



## Sylabeth (30. Dezember 2011)

Schade um Titan Quest, war und ist immernoch einer meiner Lieblingsgames neben D2lod.
No One Lives Forever war damals eigentlich ganz lustig, nur irgendwie wurde es nach einigen Spielstunden ziemlich langweilig.
Hellgate London war leider auch nicht so der Brüller, dennoch hat es einige Stunden Spielspass gebracht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Dezember 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ja...
> 
> Wenn man sich diese Liste mal genau anschaut, braucht man sich heute
> über den Einheitsbrei echt nicht mehr wundern.
> ...


 
Anscheinend sind wir da in der raren Minderheit. Ich hab fast alle der genannten PC Titel.  Ich finde es auch wichtig vielen Spielideen eine Chance zu geben, denn nur dann bleibt die Spielevielfalt bestehen. Ich find's vor allem unendlich schade, dass gerade oft die grandiosesten Titel so schwache Verkaufszahlen haben. Warum? Das werd ich nie verstehen.
Gerade einige Spiele in deiner Liste: Undying z.B. Das war einfach nur grandios. Eines der besten Horrorspiele überhaupt. Sowas wie NOLF putzt mit jedem heutigen Shooter noch ordentlich den Boden auf.
Monkey Island z.B.: Sowas ist für jeden PC Spieler eigentlich Pflicht, mindestens einen Teil davon mal zu spielen. Als meine Neffen mit zocken angefangen haben, da hab ich denen mal die Spiele gegeben und die haben alle 4(!) Teile durchgespielt. Das zeigt, dass Monkey Island zeitlos ist und auch heutige Spieler noch begeistern kann.
Oder Psychonauts: Einfach nur herrlich! So viele Ideen findet man sonst in 10-12 Spielen nicht. Leider wurde das Spiel aufgrund der Grafik als Kinderspiel abgetan, aber das ist es auf keinen Fall.

Man könnte da noch viele andere Spiele nennen.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (30. Dezember 2011)

Savro schrieb:


> Mirrors Edge ist für mich eines der besten Spiele, die ich in den letzten Jahren gespielt habe. Sehr gute Grafik, absolut guter Sound, interesanter Stil, abwechselungsreiche Level und vorallem die Atmosphäre war einmalig, stimmig, schön und zugleich aktionreich. Der Soundtrack passte perfekt, was hier nur fehlte war eine etwas längere Story - Ansonsten kann ich garnicht verstehen, warum das Spiel gefloppt ist.


 
/sign


----------



## der-jan (30. Dezember 2011)

Sylabeth schrieb:


> Schade um Titan Quest, war und ist immernoch einer meiner Lieblingsgames neben D2lod.
> No One Lives Forever war damals eigentlich ganz lustig, nur irgendwie wurde es nach einigen Spielstunden ziemlich langweilig.
> Hellgate London war leider auch nicht so der Brüller, dennoch hat es einige Stunden Spielspass gebracht.


hab ich gerade umgedreht empfunden - nofl konnte über die gesamte spielzeit überzeugen, besonders auch durch die eingestreuten witzigen sprüche der gegner
hellgate london zog sich nach ner weilem wurde monoton, blieb aber war immer fair und die gefundenen sachen motivierten durch die abschnitte, die quasi nur für das aufleveln zum endkampf drin waren...

titan quest hingegen fand ich extrem nervig - man spielte ewig mit den gleichen gegnertypen (ja von setting zu setting gab es optische unterschiede, aber die angriffsbewegungen waren immer gleich und vor allem teilweise frustrierend) - gefunden hat man je nach gewältem char oft auch nur plunder und wenns gar mies lief merkte man bei bosskämpfen daß man sich gnadenlos verskillt hatte
ausbalanciert war der titel auf keinen fall - ich kann gut verstehen warum der titel kein erfolg wurde wer solche  miesen "kämpfe" wie gegen cerberus in sein spiel tut der brauch sich nicht wundern - daß ein großteil der leute die finger vom spiel lassen (ok der ist aus dem addon aber auch im hauptspiel gab es genug frustmomente)


----------



## JeremyClarkson (31. Dezember 2011)

Hmm. Von meiner Warte aus betrachtet ist der Grund für die diversen Bauch-/Bruchlandungen einfach zu finden: die Spieleentwickler haben einfach dämliche Spiele entwickelt; sie sind - mit einem Wort - hausgemacht. Zum besseren Verständnis meiner Behauptung sollte ich erwähnen, dass ich von all den Beispielen kein einziges Spiel gespielt, nur von zweien jemals was gehört habe und mich alle nicht im geringsten interessieren.
Ich weiß nicht, wem es ähnlich ergeht, aber ich denke, dass die generelle Entwicklung der Spielidee an sich schon eine fast nicht zu bewältigende Aufgabe ist. Zum einen scheint es unmöglich zu sein, etwas wirklich Neues zu schaffen und zum anderen scheint niemand etwas wirklich Neues auch kaufen zu wollen. Das wiederum ist ein Teufelskreis von nahezu exorbitantem Ausmaß. Da lob ich mir meine semi-standhafte Intoleranz gegenüber all der Innovation und deren Folgen: never change a running system/game/Tastaturbelegung.
Natürlich ist der Fehler in meinem großartigen Plan offensichtlich: siehe CoD!


----------



## Worrel (31. Dezember 2011)

JeremyClarkson schrieb:


> Hmm. Von meiner Warte aus betrachtet ist der Grund für die diversen Bauch-/Bruchlandungen einfach zu finden: die Spieleentwickler haben einfach dämliche Spiele entwickelt; sie sind - mit einem Wort - hausgemacht. Zum besseren Verständnis meiner Behauptung sollte ich erwähnen, dass ich von all den Beispielen kein einziges Spiel gespielt, nur von zweien jemals was gehört habe und mich alle nicht im geringsten interessieren.


 Du widersprichst dir gerade selbst:
Wenn du nur von zwei Spielen überhaupt gehört hast, hat in erster Linie die Marketingabteilung versagt. Ob das Spiel "dämlich" ist oder nicht, kann man schließlich erst beurteilen, wenn man das Spiel erst mal kennt.

Wobei ich mich jetzt ernsthaft frage, was an BG&E, Nolf, Sacrifice, Psychonauts, Mirror's Edge ... "dämlich" sein soll


----------



## Sylabeth (31. Dezember 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> hab ich gerade umgedreht empfunden - nofl konnte über die gesamte spielzeit überzeugen, besonders auch durch die eingestreuten witzigen sprüche der gegner
> hellgate london zog sich nach ner weilem wurde monoton, blieb aber war immer fair und die gefundenen sachen motivierten durch die abschnitte, die quasi nur für das aufleveln zum endkampf drin waren...
> 
> titan quest hingegen fand ich extrem nervig - man spielte ewig mit den gleichen gegnertypen (ja von setting zu setting gab es optische unterschiede, aber die angriffsbewegungen waren immer gleich und vor allem teilweise frustrierend) - gefunden hat man je nach gewältem char oft auch nur plunder und wenns gar mies lief merkte man bei bosskämpfen daß man sich gnadenlos verskillt hatte
> ausbalanciert war der titel auf keinen fall - ich kann gut verstehen warum der titel kein erfolg wurde wer solche  miesen "kämpfe" wie gegen cerberus in sein spiel tut der brauch sich nicht wundern - daß ein großteil der leute die finger vom spiel lassen (ok der ist aus dem addon aber auch im hauptspiel gab es genug frustmomente)




Das mit dem verskillen stimmt schon, hatte aber nie Probleme, weil ich immer mit wen zusammen alles durchgezockt habe. Items habe ich auch reichlich gefunden und mulen war ja damit kein Problem. (war auch gut gelöst) Für mich war Titan Quest ein guter Trost, nachdem ich D2lod schon in und auswenig kannte  Für mich kam immer Titan Quest an 2ter Stelle, diese anderen D2lod Klone haben mir meist nicht gefallen, leider!


----------



## der-jan (31. Dezember 2011)

Sylabeth schrieb:


> Das mit dem verskillen stimmt schon, hatte aber nie Probleme, weil ich immer mit wen zusammen alles durchgezockt habe.


Das war ja auch die dümmste Idee von Iron Lore überhaup - aus purer Faulheit haben die das Spiel nicht seperat für Einzelspieler und Mehrspieler/Coop angepaßt sondern knallten die Trefferpunkt etc der Bossgegner hoch als ein paar Leute meckerten, daß es im Coop zu leicht sei - damit haben sie das Spiel für Einzelspieler versaut und haben übersehen, daß diese den Hauptteil der Käufer ausmachen - besonders wenn man in dem Spiel nen miesen Netzcode hat was Mehrspieler widerum abschreckte.

Der Mißerfolg von Titan Quest war hausgemacht und nicht etwas weil so viele böse Raubkopierer es nicht gekauft haben...das Spiel wollte einfach keiner spielen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Januar 2012)

Das mit Titan Quest ist arg, ich empfand es als das beste Hack'n Slay-Game das ich je gezockt habe. War auch die beste PC Games-Vollversion der letzten Jahre. Hätte gern mehr von Iron Lore gesehen.
Und zu Alpha Protocoll: Hab es über die aktuelle ComputerBildSpiele erworben, und im gepatchten Zustand sind die Gameplay-Schnitzer absolut im erträglichen Rahmen. Das Spiel ist viel besser als sein Ruf.


----------

